# How much "Oatmeal, milk, & honey" FO to add?



## narnia (Dec 12, 2015)

I bought some of the OM&H FO from BA.  Their site said this:

"Our Oatmeal Milk and Honey fragrance oil can be used at .3%.  That means that 1 of our .5oz. Oatmeal Milk and Honey fragrances can scent an entire gallon of our unscented bases.  That is because our pure Oatmeal Milk and Honey oils are 100% pure."

I contacted the chat line and they gave me figures anywhere from .15 oz to 2 oz., so I am clueless.

Has anyone used this FO and how much would you recommend?  Thx!


----------



## luebella (Dec 12, 2015)

Does that mean u can use it max 3 percent of recipe?


----------



## narnia (Dec 12, 2015)

luebella said:


> Does that mean u can use it max 3 percent of recipe?



No, that is .3%, which is .003 x whatever.  I asked on a chat with them earlier and got a wild figure, like from .7 oz to 2 oz for 3-5 lbs of soap, so I am very confused now!


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Dec 13, 2015)

What are you adding it to? M&P, cp and leave-on would all have different suggested amounts.


----------



## narnia (Dec 13, 2015)

From scratch...HPing a CP recipe.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Dec 13, 2015)

I doubt that they do mean 0.3% - it's not cinnamon bark!

Hp made today will be simply too early for gifting at Christmas.

Please do bear in mind, YOU should always test anything new on yourself for some time before giving it away. The only soaps I ever give away before they are cured are ones from recipes I have used before and have used a bar that is at least 2 weeks old so I know how it feels. Giving away soap that you have no idea about is just plain irresponsible. It doesn't matter if it is someone else's recipe-YOU don't know what it is like and you are the one giving it away


----------



## Muskette (Dec 13, 2015)

Narnia, if you can get a copy of the IFRA guidelines from the supplier for that particular FO, it  will tell you the max percentage you can use for soap. HP generally needs less FO than CP, so it should be easy to stay under the max.  For a moderately strong fragrance, most of my HP soaps have 0.5oz - 0.75oz of FO ppo, regardless of the supplier. Hope that helps!


----------



## narnia (Dec 13, 2015)

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> I doubt that they do mean 0.3% - it's not cinnamon bark!
> 
> Hp made today will be simply too early for gifting at Christmas.
> 
> Please do bear in mind, YOU should always test anything new on yourself for some time before giving it away. The only soaps I ever give away before they are cured are ones from recipes I have used before and have used a bar that is at least 2 weeks old so I know how it feels. Giving away soap that you have no idea about is just plain irresponsible. It doesn't matter if it is someone else's recipe-YOU don't know what it is like and you are the one giving it away



I am using a tested recipe.  I just had not used any fragrance in it and am needing help with that at this point.


Muskette said:


> Narnia, if you can get a copy of the IFRA guidelines from the supplier for that particular FO, it  will tell you the max percentage you can use for soap. HP generally needs less FO than CP, so it should be easy to stay under the max.  For a moderately strong fragrance, most of my HP soaps have 0.5oz - 0.75oz of FO ppo, regardless of the supplier. Hope that helps!



Yes!  That is very helpful!  Thank you!

Would those amounts stand true for EOs as well?


Muskette said:


> Narnia, if you can get a copy of the IFRA guidelines from the supplier for that particular FO, it  will tell you the max percentage you can use for soap. HP generally needs less FO than CP, so it should be easy to stay under the max.  For a moderately strong fragrance, most of my HP soaps have 0.5oz - 0.75oz of FO ppo, regardless of the supplier. Hope that helps!



This is very interesting!!  I calculated the 28 oz of oil at .5 oz and it came to .88 oz.  This is the exact number that the soapcalc had stated on my printout!


----------



## Muskette (Dec 13, 2015)

narnia said:


> Would those amounts stand true for EOs as well?



No, EOs each have their own safe usage rate that is usually MUCH lower than FO. You'd have to find the rate for the particular EO you're using. Also keep in mind that some EOs are not safe for leave-on products, some are known sensitizers, and some are contraindicated for conditions like pregnancy. They require quite a bit of research to be used safely.


----------



## narnia (Dec 13, 2015)

I would think that for soap, adding 1.6 oz of lavender EO would not affect pregnancy...


----------



## Muskette (Dec 13, 2015)

Lavender is certainly one of the safer EOs, but you may be surprised at some of the contraindications for common EOs. Here is a link with some info. http://aromatictherapeutics.com/inspiration/essential-oil-contraindications 
There are lots of great sources of info out there. Over the years, I have compiled my own reference charts with info taken from a wide variety of sources. This is just one that came up in a quick google search.


----------



## narnia (Dec 13, 2015)

Thank you, Muskette!


Muskette said:


> Narnia, if you can get a copy of the IFRA guidelines from the supplier for that particular FO, it  will tell you the max percentage you can use for soap. HP generally needs less FO than CP, so it should be easy to stay under the max.  For a moderately strong fragrance, most of my HP soaps have 0.5oz - 0.75oz of FO ppo, regardless of the supplier. Hope that helps!



Well....I thought that I would try the BA chat line one more time!  I finally got your figures from someone today!  They said, .5-.7 oz for EO OR FO ppo in hot process, but .28-1.4 oz in cold process.  That is a HUGE range!!  Very confusing indeed!!

I will just use the .5% ratio today and hope for the best....!  :?


----------



## hmlove1218 (Dec 13, 2015)

I'd ask them for a copy of the IFRA datasheet, not their own opinion. Typos happen as do misinformed comments


----------



## narnia (Dec 13, 2015)

This is what they wrote in the chat:

Please refer to these general suggestions for fragrance load in various applications. Refer to IFRA statements for maximum usage levels and appropriate uses for each specific fragrance, as not all fragrances are skin safe. Soy Candles: 6-10% Lotion: usually 1% but range includes 0.25-2.0% Bath Salts: 0.4-1% Bubble Bath: 0.5-1.5% Body Wash(Shower Gel): 0.5-1.5% Cold Processed Soap: 1-5% Conditioner: usually 1% but range includes 0.25-2.0% Deodorant: 0.2-1% Face Wash/Scrub: 0.2-1% Lip Balm: 2-5% Melt and Pour Soap Bars: 1-1.5% Shampoo: 0.5-1.5% Sunscreen: 0.5-1.5% Fragrance load ranges depend on many factors including: fragrance concentration, base make up, desired profile, Natural vs. Synthetic etc. Testing is a requisite for every customer to perform their own due diligence before committing to a large quantity of fragrance to purchase, no matter the application.

I just my finished my HP. I wound up having to add the whole 2 oz bottle of FO, because I could not smell at all over the soap smell! BB FC said to add 2.15 for a strong scent, so I guess I needed a strong scent for the GM HP. I hope it turns out well! :neutral:

Well...I am wondering if I may have added way too much FO! I unmolded today to cure and the smell is permeating the entire dining/ kitchen area! It seems to have gotten stronger rather than weaker! 

Will the scent lighten up after a while of curing?


----------



## kchaystack (Dec 14, 2015)

narnia said:


> Well...I am wondering if I may have added way too much FO!  I unmolded today to cure and the smell is permeating the entire dining/ kitchen area!  It seems to have gotten stronger rather than weaker!
> 
> Will the scent lighten up after a while of curing?



A little.  Depends on how the FO was formulated.  Some suppliers will fade more than others.


----------



## dixiedragon (Dec 14, 2015)

I have not done a lot of HP, but in my experience, the smell is a bit overwhelming at first but it does calm down.


----------



## narnia (Dec 14, 2015)

dixiedragon said:


> I have not done a lot of HP, but in my experience, the smell is a bit overwhelming at first but it does calm down.



"At first" in the crockpot or "at first" after unmolding?


----------



## traderbren (Dec 14, 2015)

My only HP soaps have been my shaving soaps or rebatches. I find the smell usually mellows a bit during cure.


----------



## dixiedragon (Dec 14, 2015)

"At first" means in the crockpot. However, I like my scents strong, so generally the smell of the soap right after unmolding isn't too strong for me. But most scents fade a little.


----------



## narnia (Dec 14, 2015)

This scent seems more perfumy than like oatmeal, milk and honey.  At the strength that it is now...I would NOT call it homey, comfy, or soothing!


----------

